# deer/pork link sausage recipe



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

anyone have a good deer/pork sausage recipe (seasoning included)


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I like Tex-Joy Old Fashioned Sausage Seasoning... the directions call for 3oz/10lbs
but I use 4oz/10lbs and add crushed red pepper if I want it hot. I use a 50/50 mix
of venison and pork, but try to find the fattest pork I can.


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

Try some with pork breakfast sausage ( or at least seasoned like it ). I'd live off of it if I had a source..............


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Where can you buy sausage seasoning


----------



## whitetrash (May 23, 2006)

Most processors will sell you their seasoning. Tell the how many pounds you have, and they will give you the correct ammount. It will usually even have the msg, or curing agent added.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a pdf file I can't figure out how to attach. It's got every kind of sausage recipe you can imagine (guy was selling it on ebay), and four or five venison/pork that sound real good. PM me with your email and I'll send it to you.


----------



## sportnart (Aug 30, 2005)

You can find everything you need for your sausage making at ALLIED KENCO they are located at 26 Lyerly. Go 45 north exit Airline make a right and Lyerly is the 1st street on the right. If you live close to a Gander Mtn. they also carry a selection of seasonings.Good Luck


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Reo Spice and Seasonings in Huntsville has an assortment of different seasonings, from old fashioned German, to Polish, to Italian, all are very good. I don't have any connection to them other than using there product but give them a try it is premeasured for 25 pounds, 50 pounds or 100 pounds of sausage. Our family makes sausage every year and started using their seasonings many years back. Some taste just like the old school sausage my grandparents used to make out on the farm...They are excellent and cheap. Ask for a list of the different seasonings. Phone.. 936 294 0222


----------



## lars (Nov 15, 2004)

texasGG said:


> Reo Spice and Seasonings in Huntsville has an assortment of different seasonings, from old fashioned German, to Polish, to Italian, all are very good. I don't have any connection to them other than using there product but give them a try it is premeasured for 25 pounds, 50 pounds or 100 pounds of sausage. Our family makes sausage every year and started using their seasonings many years back. Some taste just like the old school sausage my grandparents used to make out on the farm...They are excellent and cheap. Ask for a list of the different seasonings. Phone.. 936 294 0222


REO Chorizo seasoning rocks! Turned 3 deer into this. Most meat markets carry it.


----------



## Badcumpny (Dec 15, 2005)

*Venison and pork breakfast sausage*

* Ingredients*


 6 pounds ground venison
 2 pounds ground pork
 1/4 cup curing mixture (e.g., Morton® Tender Quick®)
 1 tablespoon fresh-ground black pepper
 1 tablespoon crushed red pepper flakes
 1/4 cup packed brown sugar
 3 tablespoons dried sage

* Directions*


 In a very large bowl or plastic tub, sprinkle the venison and pork with the curing mixture, pepper, pepper flakes, sugar, and sage. Mix very well to evenly incorporate everything. When working with large quantities of sausage, cook a small piece to make sure the seasoning is exactly how you like it. 
 Divide into 1 pound portions and freeze.
Myself, I use more pork with mine.or use strictly pork.Try this recipe you will love it.


----------



## Badcumpny (Dec 15, 2005)

*Here is a link that i use; change the servings to mach your amount.*

Link for previous recipe: http://allrecipes.com/recipe/bulk-venison-breakfast-sausage/detail.aspx


----------



## AggieDad (Dec 12, 2009)

My dad and I used to make sausage. We would buy pork butts to get to a 60/40 deer to pork ratio. After boning the meat and cutting it into strips, we would grind the meat. We would then season the ground meat with black pepper, salt and a little garlic powder. After mixing it all (by hand) we would fry a little and taste it to see if it needed more seasoning When we had it seasoned and mixed, we would start stuffing the casings using my grandfather's old sausage stuffer. Once tied, we would hang in the smoker my dad made. We would wrap it up the next day. Everyone who tasted the sausage liked it. My dad has been gone for almost 10 years now and I have been having my sausage processed in Caldwell. I am not always happy with the outcome - this year's batch has a little too much salt.


----------

